# what do you think of this Obcon sub box?



## LS2Ttype (Feb 13, 2011)

Obcon Single 10" Slot Vented Pro Built FREAK Series

Pro Built FREAK Series Slot Vent 10x2 - RTBoxes Subwoofer Enclosures

anyone have one of these, how do you like it, what subs/amps are you running?


----------



## haromaster87 (Jan 20, 2012)

I have a couple of their standard slot ported boxes for 12" subwoofers. Really well made, sturdy enclosures. Probably one of the better pre-fabs you can get. The only downside is that they have to make them into sort of a one size fits all which means that the specs of one of those boxes will not usually let any particular sub play as well as it can. Most subs will sound pretty good or okay, but none will probably sound as good as it could. 

I had two of the single 12" ported enclosures, each with an old school MTX Blue Thunder in it, both of them getting 500w RMS total. It sounded okay, but the enclosures were a bit too small for those subs. That wouldn't have been so bad, but then the tuning of the port was like 40hz which gave me a big hump in response. Luckily, I had an EQ and was able to tone it down and smooth it out. That's really the battle with a pre-fab, especially a ported.

Also, I got a really good deal on mine. It looks like the one you linked to is $389. I don't know shop prices nowadays, but I feel like you should be able to get a shop to build you an enclosure to the proper specs of your subwoofer which would probably sound better much than this. Not telling you to rule it out, just another option.

Good luck!


----------



## LS2Ttype (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah i know your right to have a shopp build a custome box, but was trying to simplify my project a bit, I found the same box for 299, thats a little better, I heard its built very well, OK that box is 1.75 per chamber, these are the MTX T-810's i have

MTX Audio Thunder 8000 Subwoofers

they require 1.50 cubs per sup, if i was to install them into that Obcon box with the bigger 1.75 what would happen, how would it affect the sound?
Thank you for your help
TTYS


----------



## qwertydude (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm pretty sure you can have a shop build a box for less than the price of that Obcon box. The only thing is it probably won't look as nice but it will be the absolute correct box if you can give them the correct specs, or if you don't trust them give them the actual plans.

I know in LA there are several places that will build a 2 woofer slot ported box for around $250. Just tell them the specs or give them plans. What you'll get back is pretty plain, a charcoal carpet rectangular box with spring binding posts.

Plus it looks like with that box you've got woofers facing in opposite directions. Generally for two woofer boxes you want the woofers and ports facing in the same direction.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Since they dont tell you the tuning of it, I would guess its one of those SPL fart boxes thats tuned in the mid 40's, not anything I would ever use. You can get a custom made box for well below that.


----------



## fisc2307 (Oct 29, 2011)

for that money you could probably get a local shop to make one for you base one of spec


----------



## LS2Ttype (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah i agree, and thank you for your advice and help, someone that offered to help me build a box said he would make is 1.5 cubs and tuned around 36, it would be a little lower (33hz) but because of the shape i need it would be a little higher, OK i have a 87 buick T-type (Regal) and i want the box to fit up on the step up shelf up against the rear seat, woofers facing towards the rear bumper, I would myself make a block plate to cover the area between the box and the open space , something nice that would fit around the box , like a face plate and block off and ulgy space, have slots cut in so the trunk lid hindges clear, i think you know what i mean, here is another box i was interested in that i could work with, the builder said he can defently build me a duel 10" sub box , i only have about 13.5" in height to work with up on the step behind the seat, i realy wanted to do 12's but he said he would be able to do a flush mout front face, here is the link, Mine would be not a off the shelf box he would angle the back because of the rear seat angle:

Ported Sub Box for 2 10" JL Audio 10w7 w7 subs (recessed) Subwoofer Enclosure | eBay


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

> has been deemed a Super Enclosure because of its ability to house some of the world's most powerful subs; including the MTX 9500, the Rockford T2, and the Pioneer SPL Subs.




the fact that this is what they consider these the most powerful subs in the world should say something. +1 on getting someone local to build a proper box to spec of the subs you have.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

I didnt know that obcon was still in business. they make nice enclosures, but generally they dont make them for specific speakers. you have to find speakers that work well in thier enclosure. kinda backwards from what most people do, but if you find a set of subs that work in them. they sound nice.


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

I hate it.


I want to murder it with a wrench.


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

^^^ Lost it. lol

:biggrinflip::biggrinflip::biggrinflip:


----------



## maverickmann (Jun 11, 2006)

Ever consider skipping the box and going infinite baffle?


----------



## LS2Ttype (Feb 13, 2011)

I really like either ported or sealed boxes, depends on the car and where the subs are going to be installed, in a trunk i feel ported boxes work well, in a pick up (in the cabin) i feel sealed sounds great, My friend years ago in a S-10 blazer wad a isobaric box built with two 10s inside, you couldnt see the subs at all, and there was only one slot port on the top of it, but day that truck sounded so good , IMOP probably the best i ever heard, it was a very long time ago back in the early 90's 

infinite baffle from what i know its kinda like a Free air set up, if im wrong let me know, But i head people saying they didnt like it or werent that inpressed


----------

